

Facebook’s uniques in the United States are slipping - delinquentme
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2012/06/21/comscore-facebooks-uniques-in-the-united-states-are-slipping/

======
pasbesoin
If the U.S. market has approached saturation, how much of the decline might be
seasonal -- weather related? More people spending more time outside and face-
to-face with friends?

